# Vet Tech friends...:) I think Harry pulled a muscle. What kind of aspirin?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, I know we have a bunch of you guys that are techs(I think we do) out here.

Nice weather... of course we had to play some intense catch yesterday. Well, I think Harry tweaked something in his neck. He was crying a bit last night when I picked up his head. I'm guessing it might be a pull in a neck muscle. No bumps or anything real noticeable in the area. 

Anyhow, I'd like to give him some low dose aspirin for a day or so before I drag him into the Vet. I know you have to be careful with the type of aspirin you give Dogs.

Can someone lend me some advice 

thanks guys


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. Not a tech, but have used aspirin in the past for my dogs. Here's a link with a product (same as regular 81 mg baby aspirin) which will give you dosing recommendations. Hope it helps. 

Excel Enteric Coated Aspirin - Aspirin for Dogs - 1800PetMeds


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not a tech either, but have worked for a couple of vets over the years. You can give Tylanol.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I know some vets do advise aspirin, but I (not a vet tech, btw) wouldn't be terribly comfortable giving it to my dog, I don't think... It's a blood thinner and not really healthy for them, but I guess a one-time thing won't hurt. I've heard of using baby aspirin. Oh and buffered aspirin. DON'T give Aspirin in conjunction with any other NSAID! 

Always read Tylenol is a BIG No-No! It's stuck in my head "Never use Tylenol" for some reason.
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_dg_acetaminophen_toxicity

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/altvetmedgeneral/a/dogcataspirin.htm


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I know some vets do advise aspirin, but I (not a vet tech, btw) wouldn't be terribly comfortable giving it to my dog, I don't think... It's a blood thinner and not really healthy for them, but I guess a one-time thing won't hurt. I've heard of using baby aspirin. Oh and buffered aspirin. DON'T give Aspirin in conjunction with any other NSAID!
> 
> Always read Tylenol is a BIG No-No! It's stuck in my head "Never use Tylenol" for some reason.
> Tylenol (Acetaminophen) Poisoning in Dogs | petMD
> ...


I've used Tylenol in the past, and on the vets advice my brother gave to his 13 year old lab daily for pain. He gave it for a full year and the dog did fine. 
Advil on the other hand is a big no no.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of giving any kind of human formulated drugs to dogs.

If you can get an RX from the vet for tramadol, I would go with that. 

Hope Harry gets to feeling better ASAP!


----------

